# Got my wife her first gun a P22



## sdtom (Mar 14, 2014)

Hello

we just pick up my wife her first gun a P22. We got it from a High End Pawn Shop here they wanted $250.00 for it and I got them down to $235.00. My wife had some jewelry she does not used anymore so she traded the Jewelry and with tax I had to pay $30.00 for the gun. I guess I can not beat that. we went and shot it today and she put about 60 rounds through it and I did 30 she loves the gun. It is a fun gun to shot.

Tom


----------

